# Goat with very swollen head and neck



## Donna (Aug 11, 2004)

Was wondering if anyone has ever come across this. She's a yearling Nubian that is in with 12 other goats who non of them have this problem. Started about a week ago,at night time feeding she would be profusely swollen up where I thought a snake or something like that got her. Now in the mornings when I feed she's normal but by late afternoon she is all swollen up again. She's eating normal. Her whole head and all the way down her neck is really swollen. Any ideas???
Thanks


----------



## ForMyACDs (May 13, 2002)

Some plants can cause edema.......especially if it is something that the animal is allergic to. Is there any way to keep her off the pasture for a day to see if it's something there? Otherwise you'll probably have to eliminate different things in her environment to find the cause (different foods, bedding etc). that she's exposed to during the day.


----------



## gryndlgoat (May 27, 2005)

Your goat has worms. The symptoms you describe are classic "bottle jaw", especially when you say they occur mostly in the evening. Do a search for bottle jaw on the forum and on the net to find the most effective wormer for your area (worms in many areas are now resistant to common worm medicines)


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

Would bottle jaw involve the whole head and down the neck though? 

Does it look like this?
http://www.goatworld.com/articles/bottlejaw/bjaw1.jpg



gryndlgoat said:


> Your goat has worms. The symptoms you describe are classic "bottle jaw",


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

We've had our first experiences with Bottle Jaw this year. Never saw any in ten years. With Dana, the only one of four we lost, the swelling went all the way down her neck and into her right leg. The tissue in that leg went necrotic from the circulation being cut off by the swelling. She did not improve with the worming the way the other three did. The swelling is worst in the evening because she has spent the day with her head down eating so the fluid settles. At night, she rests and it leaves her jaw area.

I would look at bottle jaw first. Have her fecal checked, check her eyelids, gums, etc.


----------



## Donna (Aug 11, 2004)

WOW! I have been worming once a month with Ivermectin, the only other wormer I have here is Safeguard so I started her on that,going to give it to her for 3 days and giving her goat drench,along with probiotics. Thanks I hope this helps!! Thought I was doing my worming right,guess I will have to look at my worming in another way or direction. Thanks Again
Donna


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Did you check her eyelids and gums? If they are white she may also be anemic and will need iron as well.
Are you worming to keep a schedule or do you worm because they need it? If you worm just to be on a schedule the wormer can lose effectiveness. It may not be worms, as ForMyACDs mentioned. Lots of possibilities but worms can be a cause of swelling in the head and neck area.


----------



## Donna (Aug 11, 2004)

I was worming to be on a schedule and was using the Ivermectin which I thought didn't lose effectiveness. So it's not just one type of worm that can cause the bottle jaw? Thought I had it down for these guys...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You need to rotate wormers at least yearly. And be SURE to give them enough. Its better to give too much than too little since worms can build up a resistance. Check this out: http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...f/deworm.PDF+Oxfendazole+sheep&hl=en&ie=UTF-8


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow, once a month is A LOT of worming. My guess would be that the worms have built up a serious resistant to the Ivermectin when it's been used that heavily. We had the same problem with goats we got from a place that was doing a similar schedule. Ivermectin had worked for us, until we brought those girls in who were getting it every couple of months. Plus he was using it as a pour-on and as an injection. :nono: 

Anyway, I would try Cydectin if I was in your situation. 

Also, on the rotating wormers at least once a year... no studies have shown that to be effective. The recommendations we follow are to use the same wormer until fecals show it's not working anymore. Rotating too often can also lead to resistance.


----------



## Donna (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks,
I am going to reworm everyone with the Cydectin, I will have to order some,it isn't a prescription wormer is it? What dosage do you give?


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Can you give Cydectin to pg goats? Is it prescription?


----------



## Donna (Aug 11, 2004)

I have wormed her 3 days on the safeguard and she doesn't swell up in her head or neck anymore but now she seems swollen in her tummy,at least it looks bigger than usual,is she bloating??


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

I don't know about the bloating, but I would suggest having a fecal run in 10-14 days to see if the Safeguard got all the worms, which is unlikley. If not, then reworm with something more effective. Maybe your vet can sell you just a small amout of Cydectin? 



Donna said:


> I have wormed her 3 days on the safeguard and she doesn't swell up in her head or neck anymore but now she seems swollen in her tummy,at least it looks bigger than usual,is she bloating??


----------

